# 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2008)

Moin allerseits,

am 30/31 August startet wieder unsere 24 - Stunden Tour mit der MS "Seho" und Kapitän Mirko Stengel. Erstaunlicherweise haben sich dieses Mal wenig Leute angemeldet. Liegt wohl an der Urlaubs-/Ferienzeit. Da dachte ich mir, vielleicht hat ja noch einer von Euch Boardies Bock auf so´ne Aktion. Noch habe ich 15 von 33 Plätzen frei. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.

Kostenpunkt: € 85,- pro Nase, darin sind Essen und Kaffee enthalten, wer einen saufen will, muss das natürlich extra zahlen. Aber wir wollen ja schließlich Angeln und uns nicht die Rübe dicht hauen.

Abfahrts - Hafen ist Heiligenhafen, bei den Silo´s. Schlafplätze sind an Bord vorhanden, die Übernachtung erfolgt auf See. Wer keinen Bock hat, mit ´ner ollen Pferdedecke zu kuscheln, sollte sich einen Schlafsack mitbringen. Abfahrt ist so gegen 18.00 - 19.00. Dann gibt das erst einmal Abendessen. Sollte das Wetter mitspielen, nehmen wir Kurs auf´s Gedser Riff bzw. die Kadettrinne. Im Langelandbelt ist momentan nicht viel zu holen. Im Morgengrauen sind dann die Fanggründe erreicht. Zeit zum Angeln ist dann genug! Ankunft im Hafen wird dann ebenfalls gegen 18.00 - 19,00 Uhr sein. Zwischendurch gibt´s natürlich noch Frühstück, Mittagessen und Nachmittags noch Kaffee und Kuchen bzw noch Abendessen.
Für die Anreise hat jeder selbst zu sorgen. Wenn einer von Euch Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne mit Beitrag hier melden. Konkrete Anmeldungen aber bitte nur/zusätzlich per PN an mich!! Anschließend gibt´s dann die Kontodaten. *Ausschließlich die erfolgreiche Überweisung, sprich, Zahlungseingang auf mein Konto gilt auch als verbindliche Anmeldung*.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der Eine oder Andere vielleicht Lust und Zeit hat. Die Touren mit Mirko sind schon legendär und immer wieder lustig, auch wenn die Fänge in den letzten Jahren zurück gegangen sind. Sollte das Wetter es aber zulassen, dass wir das Gedser Riff oder die Kadettrinne erreichen, könnte es sein, dass die Fischkisten an Bord knapp werden. Aber mal sehen, dabei sein ist alles und hauptsache Spaß an der Sache...

Dabei sind:

1.: MC Klappstuhl *bezahlt*
2.: Dorschfutzi *bezahlt*
3.: Dorschi0815 mit seinen Kumpels: *bezahlt*
4.: Ingo und *bezahlt*
5.: Jens *bezahlt*
6.: MFT-Dirk *bezahlt*
7.: Bertl, denke ich mal... *bezahlt*
8.: WickedWalleye *bezahlt*
9.: RotzProtz (mein Fahrer...) *bezahlt*
10.: Mirco, Kumpel von Dorsch0815* bezahlt*
Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Bertl (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

ich hätte prinzipiell Bock auf die Tour. Extrem sogar. Es müsst nur jemand aus dem Bereich Stuttgart, Karlsruhe oder sonstwo in Süddeutschland verrückt genug sein, um mit mir am Samstag morgen (oder Fr. Abend) zu starten und am Sonntag Abend (oder spätestens Montag Vormittag) zurückzufahren.

Als zweite Bedingung müsst mir natürlich mein Chef noch für Mo. 01.09 frei geben. Was u.U nicht ganz einfach werden kann.

Nichts desto trotz, wer aus Süddeutschland (Baden- Württemberg, südl. Hessen, Pfalz etc.) ist (hochsee-)angelverrückt genug um den kurz Tripp an die Ostsee durchzu ziehen. Einen weiteren Mitfahrer kann ich eventuell sogar noch organisieren.

Bitte um Meldung #h


Grüße Bertl #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@Bertl

Wäre doch prima, wenn das klappt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand aus deiner Gegend. Ist natürlich ´ne ganz schöne Monstertour von Dir bis an die Ostsee, aber so sind sie halt, die Angelverrückten...


----------



## Bertl (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hmm, bin mal gespannt ob sich noch jemand meldet bevor die Plätze weg sind.
Ich gehe zwar mitte Sept. nach Dänemark zum Kleinbootangeln im Lillebelt, aber es wäre trotzdem stark mal beim 24h Turn dabeizusein. Sozusagen zum warmmachen |supergri

Also, gebt euch nen Ruck! (brauch doch noch genügend zeit um den Cheffe zu bearbeiten)


Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin!

|kopfkratVielleicht hat Bertl grad nen Angelverrückten gefunden...|supergri

Allerdings muß ich das noch mit meiner Regierung abklären!#c

Würde den "Schwaben" dann mitnehmen!
Nur wenn, dann bügeln wir Freitag Abend aus dem Westerwald los. So hätten wir die Möglichkeit, Samstag noch ne normale Kuddertour mitzumachen und abends dann zum ollen Mirko...

Sonntag Abend geht's auch wieder zurück. Bin da schmerzfrei!
Na ja, hab auch keinen Urlaub mehr über!|rolleyes

Aber der Fun wärs mir wert!:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin Ihr verrückten|supergri

Bin gerade im Urlaub, kann erst am 09.08 schauen ob ich zeit habe .
Ich melde mich #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr verrückten|supergri
> 
> Bin gerade im Urlaub, kann erst am 09.08 schauen ob ich zeit habe .
> Ich melde mich #h


 
Noch ist ja alles beim Alten, es bleibt bis jetzt bei den freien 16 Plätzen....

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der Eine oder Andere sich noch dazu durchringen könnte...#6

Für die Hamburger: Eventuell wäre dann bei mir im Auto auch noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit vorhanden, zumindestens hat sich bei mir noch keiner für´s Mazda - Taxi angemeldet...|supergri


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich schnack nachher mal mit meiner Truppe. Vielleicht bekommen wir vom Kutterboard ein paar Leutchens zusammen. Melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich schnack nachher mal mit meiner Truppe. Vielleicht bekommen wir vom Kutterboard ein paar Leutchens zusammen. Melde mich später nochmal.


 
Super!#6

Nimmt doch langsam Gestalt an, die ganze Geschichte....|rolleyes


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Mit mir wird das leider nix, da ich einen Termin von meinem Frauchen vergessen habe.|krach:

Und die 4, an die ich noch gedacht habe, können vermutlich auch nicht, da der Cheffe dann auf Reha ist.

Der Termin steht aber weiterhin mit Link hierher im Kutterboard. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere.


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Mit mir wird das leider nix, da ich einen Termin von meinem Frauchen vergessen habe.|krach:
> 
> Und die 4, an die ich noch gedacht habe, können vermutlich auch nicht, da der Cheffe dann auf Reha ist.
> 
> Der Termin steht aber weiterhin mit Link hierher im Kutterboard. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere.


 
Kein Thema, irgendwie kriege ich den Kahn schon voll! Aber ist echt nett, dass du das Ding im Kutterboard verlinkt hast. Wäre echt schade, wenn wir die Tour mangels Interesse platzen lassen müssen....:c


----------



## Bertl (1. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Das klingt doch gar nicht mal schlecht MFT- Dirk.
Leider ist mein Chef noch bis 18.08 in Urlaub und ich eigentlich noch in der Probezeit, aber ein Tag Urlaub werd ich dennoch irgendwie hinbekommen.
Sonntag abend heimfahren ?-  kein Problem. Aber am nächsten Tag Arbeiten? Ich glaube das wird mir dann doch zuviel. Da ich ja vom Westerwald auch noch ein Stück bis nach hause brauche.

Gib mal bescheid, wenn du`s mit Deiner Regierung abgeklärt hast. Solange halte ich die Füße hier in der Fa. mal noch still.

Mit welchem Kudder wolltest Du Samstag raus? Karoline? oder welchen würdes du bevorzugen? oder vielleicht sogar Kleinboot von Fehmarn aus?

Grüßle bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gar nicht mal schlecht MFT- Dirk.
> Leider ist mein Chef noch bis 18.08 in Urlaub und ich eigentlich noch in der Probezeit, aber ein Tag Urlaub werd ich dennoch irgendwie hinbekommen.
> Sonntag abend heimfahren ?-  kein Problem. Aber am nächsten Tag Arbeiten? Ich glaube das wird mir dann doch zuviel. Da ich ja vom Westerwald auch noch ein Stück bis nach hause brauche.
> 
> ...




Hej Bertl!#h

Ich bin ja auch vom 08.08 bis 17.08 oben an der Küste!:q
Aber das ist eher so'n Familienurlaub mit paarmal Angeln...|rolleyes

Na ja, ich muss mir halt noch den diggen Pokal auf der Boardie Kutter Tour holen!#c|supergri

Aber das letzte Augustwochenende sollte bei mir eigentlich funzen! Reines Angeln!!!:m
Allerdings muss ich Kleinbootfischen nicht unbedingt haben, da ich bisher keine Erfahrung damit habe.
Bin eher der Kuttertyp! 
Weil da Essen, Trinken und Toilette drauf ist.

Würde wenn, dann am Liebsten mit Tanja oder Karoline fahren.
Hab auf beiden Kuddern schon gut gefangen und war mit dem Service zufrieden.|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ach Leute, hat denn echt keiner Bock auf die Aktion....? Gebt Euch mal ´nen Ruck...


----------



## wallek (4. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Bock????? 
Doch sehr sogar aber leider keine Zeit!!!!

Ich les die ganze Zeit schon mit ,aber leider kann ich es nicht verwirklichen! 

Echt schade

Ich hoffe das klappt bei Euch wenigstens und wünsch euch viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (5. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich würde mitkommen ggf du hast noch platz^^ und  wenn du mir veräts, ob "normales" Pilkbesteck (Pilker -160 gramm) reciht oder obich mit fetter Bootsrute und Multi antanzen muss. Weiterhin würde mich intressieren, wie es nachs mt Plattenangeln aussieht.

Bis dahin Malte


----------



## Bertl (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Leute,
hallo Dirk,

mit der Karoline war ich bisher immer sehr zufrieden, mit der Tanja war ich erst einmal raus, war aber keine schöne Fahrt, was aber nicht an der Besatzung oder dem Kutter liegt.

Aber jetzt zum wesentlichen:

Ich kann für Montag 01.09.08 Urlaub bekommen. 
Also kann es von mir aus losgehen zur 24h Tour mit vorigem "warmfischen".
Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Sollen wir das durchziehen? Oder brauchst Du noch Bedenkzeit oder klappt es nicht?
Einen weiteren Mitfahrer konnte ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nichtmehr finden. Vielleicht kommt ja von Dir noch jemand mit.

Oder es meldet sich hier im Board noch ein Süddeutscher Hochseeangelverrückter, der auch noch mitmöchte.

Bis dann, grüßle  Bertl #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moinsen Carsten!|wavey:

Also, ich kann dir definitiv erst um den 18.ten August rum zusagen...:q
Von der Überweisung her langt das Datum ja digge!|supergri


----------



## Bertl (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Salle,

also das mit dem Urlaub am Montag danach sieht ganz gut aus, ohne den Tag Urlaub wäre es bei mir nicht möglich teilzunehmen. Dennoch warte auch ich noch mit einer endgütligen Zusage, da ich es wie Dirk halte. Alleine hochzufahren ist mir zu teuer.
Ich hoffe es ist dann am 19. noch möglich zu- oder abzusagen.

PN an Dirk ist raus!

Hoffen wir das es klappt!

Bis denne dann
Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen ggf du hast noch platz^^ und wenn du mir veräts, ob "normales" Pilkbesteck (Pilker -160 gramm) reciht oder obich mit fetter Bootsrute und Multi antanzen muss. Weiterhin würde mich intressieren, wie es nachs mt Plattenangeln aussieht.
> 
> Bis dahin Malte


 
Brauchst du nicht, das ganz normale Ostsee - Geschirr reicht absolut! Pilker vom her je nach Wetterlage und Drift - aber das kennst du ja.

@Dirk
Das mit dem 18. reicht mir, vielleicht klappt´s ja...|rolleyes

@Bertl
Auch mit dem 19. komme ich noch klar, kein Thema.

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn der Pott nicht voll wird....:m


----------



## buschmann88 (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

ich würde evt. auch mitfahren, spreche gerade nochmal mit einem freund wie es bei ihm aussieht!


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



buschmann88 schrieb:


> ich würde evt. auch mitfahren, spreche gerade nochmal mit einem freund wie es bei ihm aussieht!


 
Das mach mal, wäre super...#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich bin jetzt auf definitv dabei geld geh heute abend noch raus auf dein Konto


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf definitv dabei geld geh heute abend noch raus auf dein Konto


 
Na, wunderbar! Das ist ja schon mal ein Erfolg#6

Ich werde dich dann mal auf der Startseite eintragen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Zwischenstand: Es sind noch 12 Plätze zu vergeben! Als einziger Boardie ist bis jetzt der Herr Klappstuhl mit am Start...#6


----------



## Pink Hanni (7. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



buschmann88 schrieb:


> ich würde evt. auch mitfahren, spreche gerade nochmal mit einem freund wie es bei ihm aussieht!


 

Na, Micha

hast wohl Blut geleckt, Hochseeangeln ist doch schöner als ne Wanne Tauben zu schießen...|bla:


----------



## Bertl (8. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Brassenwürger,

ich hoffe doch mal, dass es effektiv noch 10 freie Plätze und 3 Bordis sind, die mitkommen.

Ich glaube das mit Dirk und mir wird schon klappen. Ich glaube ich bin schon fast soweit alleine hochzufahren, wenn Dirk absagt. |bigeyes

Bis zum 18. oder 19. wenn Du die entgültige Zusage von uns bekommst.


Grüßle Bertl


----------



## buschmann88 (8. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@hanni,
schöner bezweifel ich, aber macht auf jeden fall auch spaß und irgendwann gehen mir ja auch die tiere aus 
und ihr seit ja auch nicht immer an der küste. freu mich aber auf den nächsten törn mit euch. gruß an fetti 

so, back2topic


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Wird die Tour eigentlich bei zu dollem Wind abgeagt?


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wird die Tour eigentlich bei zu dollem Wind abgeagt?


 
Klar, wenn´s zu heftig ist, fahren wir natürlich nicht, dann gibt´s die Kohle anstandslos zurück...#6

@Bertl, 
noch sind genügend Plätze frei, wäre schön, wenn ihr das packt...


----------



## Dorschfutzi (9. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## nosn (9. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

hallo beieinander hätte grosses interesse und auch da noch urlaub aber der weg alleine ist zu weit. aus bayern(nähe straubing) ist keiner dabei oder???   mfg alex


----------



## Stühmper (10. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Carsten  :q ,

also der Stühmper hat sich ja schon Laaaannnggggeeee

bei Dir angemeldet und gelöhnt !!!

Mein ja nur als Info für andere Boardis - Nääähhhh

Bis  denne 

Thomas #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Stühmper schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten :q ,
> 
> also der Stühmper hat sich ja schon Laaaannnggggeeee
> 
> ...


 
Klar, du bist ja sowieso dabei....

Du Stümper....:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (11. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Mein Geld geht heute zum 2. Mal raus....ich sachmal man sollte auch die richtige Kontonummer eintragen|rotwerden#q.

Hat die BVank ja zum Glück gemerkt.


----------



## Micha:R (11. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

ich hätte auch  großes interesse   is vielleicht jemand dabei   der aus sachsen  anhalt fährt ?


----------



## buschmann88 (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

hallo,
bei mir klappt es leider nicht.
wünsche euch viel petri heil


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@ Brassenwürger,

Mäuse sind raus, bis bald. #h

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hi wollen wir iwo nen Treffpunkt und Zeit abmachen?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@ Mc Klappstuhl,
ich kenne mich da nicht so recht aus,mach ein Vorschlag. Ich komme aus Richtung Kappeln.

____________________
Nur Hertha


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Auskennen ist auch zuviel gesagt fahre immer vorm Brandugsangeln nach helitown auf den Parkplatz bei dem "Binnenmeer" am Hafen. Ih weiß nicht, ob man bei den anlegnstellen der Kudder parken könnte. 
ABer ne Uhrzeit kannich vorschlagen ich bin für 16.30-17. Am Schiff?

Würde sogar wieder mal ne buddel springen lassen ggf jemand bringt schnapsgläser mit?


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

ihr könnt bis zum Schiff ranfahren, entladen und dann das Auto auf dem grossen Parkplatz am Binnensee kostenlos parken.


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin Leute!!

Sind noch Plätze frei???


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin Leute!!
> 
> Sind noch Plätze frei???


 
Noch sind Plätze frei, das kann sich aber recht schnell ändern (hoffe ich mal) das müssten noch etwa 9 Plätze sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hai2 (12. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Und ich muss beide Tage arbeiten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

carsten,
bis wann mußt du bescheid wissen?
geht es abends wieder mit naturköder auf platte?
was für kabienen sind noch frei,oder malt der zuerst,der zuerst kommt?Hast du das ganze schiff gechartert?

Gruß
stefan


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> carsten,
> bis wann mußt du bescheid wissen?
> geht es abends wieder mit naturköder auf platte?
> was für kabienen sind noch frei,oder malt der zuerst,der zuerst kommt?Hast du das ganze schiff gechartert?
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

ja, der komplette Kahn ist gechartert! Ob wir Abends wieder auf Platte gehen, entscheidet das Wetter. Wenn der Wind es zulässt, dass wir gleich zum Gedser Riff hochballern können, dann machen wir das natürlich. Würmer gehören vorsichtshalber aber trotzdem in´s Handgepäck...
"Kabinen" gibt es nicht, nur "Schlafsääle", aber wie ich dich kenne, pennst du zu späterer Stunde doch sowieso überall...:q

Also komm´mal mit....#6


----------



## Yupii (14. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> "Kabinen" gibt es nicht, nur "Schlafsääle", aber wie ich dich kenne, pennst du zu späterer Stunde doch sowieso überall...:q
> 
> Also komm´mal mit....#6



hat Mirko umgebaut?
Es sind  hinten doch die 2 6er-Abteilungen, in der Mitte unter dem Aufenthaltsraum as "AOK-Zimmer" mit  15 Schlafplätzen und vorne die 4er- und 2er-Kabine. Aber ist ja egal, bei einer 24-Stunden-Tour wird auch nicht gepennt sondern geangelt:q

Ich wäre gerne dabei, aber Urlaub geht vor:q


----------



## Dorschi0815 (14. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Brassenwürger wir sind zu dritt und kommen mit!


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@Malte Klappstuhl, @Dorschfutzi...

Die Kohle ist angekommen, alles Paletti! Wer jetzt noch mit möchte, sollte sich etwas beeilen, ich habe den Verdacht, der Kahn wird im Laufe der nächsten Woche zügig voll....#6


----------



## Bertl (15. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin Brassenwürger,

ich muss noch warten bis Montag, bis Dirk bescheid gegeben hat.
Ich hoffe Du kannst die mind. 2 Plätze noch bis Di. Abend freihalten.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Dänischen Angelschein? Ist es möglich auf dem Kutter einen zu bekommen? Am besten einen Jahresschein, da ich ja die Woche darauf zum kleinen Belt hochdüse.

Du hast einen Angelladen, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe? Könnte ich über Dich ein paar Wattis ordern?

Bis dann
Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Moin Brassenwürger,
> 
> ich muss noch warten bis Montag, bis Dirk bescheid gegeben hat.
> Ich hoffe Du kannst die mind. 2 Plätze noch bis Di. Abend freihalten.
> ...


 
Hallo Bertl, Plätze habe ich noch genug frei, das ist kein Problem. Beim dänischen Schein bin ich, ehrlich gesagt, überfragt! Ich habe ja auch keinen...|rotwerden
Aber ich habe mal gehört, den bekommt man auch bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen. Und genau dort solltest du dir auch deine Würmer besorgen, denn ich kriege meine Ware immer schon am Dienstag Abend, bis zum Wochenende haben sich die Watti´s verflüssigt!

Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## Truttafriend (15. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ganz sicher bekommst du den dänischen Angelschein zum selbst ausdrucken oder als Scheckkarte hier #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Moin Brassenwürger,
> 
> ich muss noch warten bis Montag, bis Dirk bescheid gegeben hat.
> Ich hoffe Du kannst die mind. 2 Plätze noch bis Di. Abend freihalten.
> ...





Soooo! *|director:Bescheid!!!

Bin dabei! :vik:*


Bräuchte nur noch die ollen Kontodaten...


----------



## Bertl (17. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

:vik:
:vik:

Ist ja spitze!

Die Kontodaten brauche ich dann auch. :m

Dirk, wir telefonieren!?

COOL #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Geld ist heute morgen raus....:vik:

Bin schon heiß!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande. Holt ihr euch diersen dänischen Angelschein?


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande. Holt ihr euch diersen dänischen Angelschein?




Ich werd die Tage mal bei Baltic in HH anrufen und fragen, ob man den ollen Schein da bekommen kann...:q
Wenn das nicht geht, dann eben per I-Net selbstausdrucken!

Aber den Schein haben ist schon besser und vor allem sicherer!


----------



## Pummelbaendiger (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin Brassenwürger,

Alki (Jens) und ich gehören zu Dorschi0815. Freuen uns schon RIESIG auf die geile Tour. Kann losgehen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Pummelbaendiger schrieb:


> Moin Brassenwürger,
> 
> Alki (Jens) und ich gehören zu Dorschi0815. Freuen uns schon RIESIG auf die geile Tour. Kann losgehen.


 
Alki....|kopfkrat Na, dann isser ja bei uns gut aufgehoben....:vik:

Herzlich willkommen an Board#6 Mal schauen wie die Tour wird, die genauen Abfahrtszeiten und den genauen Ablauf der Tour kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das entscheidet sich ein paar Tage vorher. Je nachdem, was Mirko vorher noch auf dem Zettel hat.

Komisch, irgendwie habe ich für diese Tour ein gutes Gefühl...|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich habe mal aufgemalt, wo der Kahn zu finden ist....Bitte nicht lachen...|rotwerden
Der liegt genau bei den großen Silo´s

Am besten mal mit Google Maps abgleichen, ist eigentlich ganz einfach!


----------



## Bertl (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So, Geld ist raus!!!

Ich habe auch ein sehr gutes Gefühl bei der Tour. Vorallem da die Fänge ja woh langsam besser werden und bei einer 24h Tour ist doch der Radius der Fangplätze bestimmt größer als bei ner normalen fahrt., oder?

Hach, dat wird nen spass!          :vik:

Den dänischen Schein werde ich mir auch auf jedenfall besorgen, egal wo.

Bis denne dann 
Grüßle Bertl|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Sind Angler aus Berlin dabei u.sind noch Plätze frei ,im Auto u.auf dem Kutter.Hätte Lust mich mal auf der Nordsee rumzutreiben .Habe mein Auto abgemeldet,bin sowieso zur Zeit nicht viel in Deutschland.Habe auch noch ein anderes Problem habe auch keine Fischreiabgabe bezahlt,angle hier ja auch kaum noch.In Dänemark brauch ich ja kein gültigen Fischereischein,oder?  G.tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Sind Angler aus Berlin dabei u.sind noch Plätze frei ,im Auto u.auf dem Kutter.Hätte Lust mich mal auf der Nordsee rumzutreiben .Habe mein Auto abgemeldet,bin sowieso zur Zeit nicht viel in Deutschland.Habe auch noch ein anderes Problem habe auch keine Fischreiabgabe bezahlt,angle hier ja auch kaum noch.In Dänemark brauch ich ja kein gültigen Fischereischein,oder?  G.tortugaf  :vik:




Ähm, #h Tortugaf!?!

Nordsee ist nicht! Wir werden auf die Ostsee rausschippern...:q
Und Angelschein brauchste den Dänischen...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Guten Tag alle miteinand,

Dirk könntest du kurz mal meldung machen, ob man bei Baltivc Köln son Wisch holen kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus- Malte


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

*So, bitte nicht mehr anmelden*, ich habe zwar noch drei Plätze, aber für die habe ich wohl schon Leute. Alle, die auf der Startseite stehen, sind auf sicher mit dabei!!!#6

Wird sicher ´ne coole Tour, freue mich schon drauf...


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Guten Tag alle miteinand,
> 
> Dirk könntest du kurz mal meldung machen, ob man bei Baltivc Köln son Wisch holen kann?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus- Malte




Klar! Ruf da nachher mal an...:m


Mann, ich freu mich auch schon wie Sau!:q:q:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Danke schöön.

Ich freumich auch schon wie sau aufs übernächste WE.

@Carsten: wollten wir ne feste Zeit am Kutterausmachen wg treffen? Außerdem noch ne kleine Frage wg Plätze werden die verlost oder wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst?


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Das wird ein Spass.


Mit deinem "Destroy Bremen" werden wir uns sicher wunderbar verstehen, Mc Klappstuhl. |rolleyes Oh, oh.


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin Leude!#h

Bei Baltic Kölln gibts leider keine dänischen Angelscheine.#d
Bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig, als die im I-Net zu ordern...#c


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (20. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hmm zu kaufen...oder gar keinen kaufen? nein Spass okay dann versucheich mal über das I-net den für 18€ zu kaufen.

@WickedWalleye: das wird bestimmt lustig. Ich werde auch extra mein 101 % ANTI Bremen Shirt für die Fahrt raussuchen damit du mich gleich erkennst:vik::m^^.

Bis dahin Malte


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Das mit der Kohle hat ja astrein und vorbildlich geklappt! Super! Ich habe die Startseite dem entsprechend mal aktualisiert.#h

Nun kann ich ja endlich mal LastMinute für ´ne Woche nach Malle abhauen...#6


----------



## Yupii (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Tipp: wenn jemand von Euch im Bug angeln will, sollte er sich ein ca. 20-25 cm langes Kabel mitbringen, da vorne keine Relingklette angebracht werden kann.


----------



## Bertl (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Oh, man ich kann es kaum noch abwarten. Leider habe ich zur Zeit soviel Stress, dass ich bisher noch nicht mal zu kam meine Grätschaft vorzubereiten.
Normalerweise mache ich das 14 Tage bevor es losgeht mindestens 1 mal täglich |supergri

Werd dann auch mal versuchen den dänischen Schein Online zu ordern.

Hat eigentlich einer schon eine Idee wie das Wetter sich entwickeln wird???

Bis dann, 
Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Oh, man ich kann es kaum noch abwarten. Leider habe ich zur Zeit soviel Stress, dass ich bisher noch nicht mal zu kam meine Grätschaft vorzubereiten.
> Normalerweise mache ich das 14 Tage bevor es losgeht mindestens 1 mal täglich |supergri
> 
> Soviel Zeugs brauchen wir doch gar nicht mitnehmen...
> ...




*
Es wird Gummifischwetter sein an dem Wochenende!!!*:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So, nachdem RotzProtz sich den letzten, freien Platz unter´n Nagel gerissen hat, ist der Kahn nun endgültig voll!!! (Ich hatte ja schon befürchtet, dass der Kerl auch mitkommt...:q)
Wenn ich mir meine Liste so ansehe...mann, was für ´ne coole Truppe...#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Das wird auf jeden ne geile Tour- hoffen wirmal das wir jeder unsere(n) Fisch(e) fangen. Haben nu eig nen Treffpunkt gemachtund wie sieht das mit den Plätzen aufm Schiff aus losen wir?


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Das wird auf jeden ne geile Tour- hoffen wirmal das wir jeder unsere(n) Fisch(e) fangen. Haben nu eig nen Treffpunkt gemachtund wie sieht das mit den Plätzen aufm Schiff aus losen wir?


 
Plätze werden nicht verlost, das haben wir traditionell noch nie gemacht. Einfach rauf auf´n Kutter und jeder stellt sich hin wie er meint. Da hat´s noch nie Stress gegeben. Ich stehe sowieso meistens Mittschiffs, Bug und Heck sind mir egal, zuviel Gedränge! Außerdem bin ich so dichter an der Bar...
Ich möchte euch nur bitten, nicht sofort wie die Irren das Schiff zu stürmen, sobald es am Kai anlegt und die anderen runter sind. Mirko hat es lieber, wenn er seinen Pott erst einmal in Ruhe säubern und klar Schiff machen kann!
Mal sehen, ob das dieses Mal klappt...#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Plätze werden nicht verlost, das haben wir traditionell noch nie gemacht. Einfach rauf auf´n Kutter und jeder stellt sich hin wie er meint. Da hat´s noch nie Stress gegeben. Ich stehe sowieso meistens Mittschiffs, Bug und Heck sind mir egal, zuviel Gedränge! Außerdem bin ich so dichter an der Bar...
> Ich möchte euch nur bitten, nicht sofort wie die Irren das Schiff zu stürmen, sobald es am Kai anlegt und die anderen runter sind. Mirko hat es lieber, wenn er seinen Pott erst einmal in Ruhe säubern und klar Schiff machen kann!
> Mal sehen, ob das dieses Mal klappt...#6




Na sicher klappt das!

Wenn die Fische beißwillig sind, dann isses eh furzegal, wo man steht!:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Da isser,
der die Dorsche Fistet und durch die Gegend wirft,während er mal eben so den linken Fuß um 180° dreht um nach nem Gaff zu rufen.Oder wars der rechte


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische beißwillig sind, dann isses eh furzegal, wo man steht!:q


 
Das sehe ich genau so! Ich denke, wir werden hier so gegen 14.00 Uhr loseiern, dann sind wir früh genug da. Und ich kann noch legga Fischbrötchen müffeln und mir bei Baltic ein paar Watti´s organisieren. Und dann gehen wir die ganze Sache gaaaanz entspannt an...


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Da isser,
> *der die Dorsche Fistet* und durch die Gegend wirft,während er mal eben so den linken Fuß um 180° dreht um nach nem Gaff zu rufen.Oder wars der rechte


 
Oh Gott, hast du etwa getrunken??? Olles Oberboardferkel....#d#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Da isser,
> der die Dorsche Fistet und durch die Gegend wirft,während er mal eben so den linken Fuß um 180° dreht um nach nem Gaff zu rufen.Oder wars der rechte




Hau!!:q

"Der die Dorsche Fistet" 

Sag mir Bleichgesicht, woher du kennen meinen indianischen Name???#c|rolleyes


Und es war der verdammte rechte Fuß!
Tut immer noch ganz schön weh manchmal...

Aber sowas kann nur ich und Superdad!:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Na, sauber....|bigeyes

Das kann ja noch heiter werden....|kopfkrat#q

:q:q


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Wann fahrt ihr denn hoch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Na, sauber....|bigeyes
> 
> Das kann ja noch heiter werden....|kopfkrat#q
> 
> :q:q




Hey, ich hab meiner Frau versprochen, dass ich mich benehme, wenn ich schon ohne sie losfahre...


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Deinen Namen kennt die ganze Stadt Rothaut,keiner deines gleichen braucht das Feuerwasser mehr!


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab meiner Frau versprochen, dass ich mich benehme, wenn ich schon ohne sie losfahre...


 
Schäme dich, deine bessere Hälfte so zu belügen....:q:q


----------



## Liz261280 (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Schäme dich, deine bessere Hälfte so zu belügen....:q:q



|good: 
Bringt ihn mir ja wieder HEIL nach Hause!!! |gr: :q

Wünsch euch schon mal eine schöne Tour #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> |good:
> Bringt ihn mir ja wieder HEIL nach Hause!!! |gr: :q
> 
> Wünsch euch schon mal eine schöne Tour #6


 
Wir werden schon alle gut auf ihn aufpassen! Wir sind doch alle gaaaanz harmlos!

Meistens...|rolleyes


----------



## Bertl (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Bitte nicht vergessen, es ist ein Schwabe dabei :vik:
da kann nix passieren :q ausser das keiner meine Sprache kennt und mich keiner versteht |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vergessen, es ist ein Schwabe dabei :vik:
> da kann nix passieren :q ausser das keiner meine Sprache kennt und mich keiner versteht |uhoh:




Och, kaa Angscht! Mir verstanne di scho...

Un außerdem, ab ner gewisse Uhrzeit versteht eh Jeder Jeden!:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Und es gibt ja auch noch Zeichensprache mit Händen und Füßen:q.

Das wird echt ne geile Tour werden.:vik::vik:.


----------



## MFT Sutje (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Meine neuen Nachbarn sind Schwaben,da gab es auch schon Probleme.
Aber die haben mich nicht verstanden,denn der Schwabe tut sich schwer mit Platt


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ja wie wollen die das verstehen. Die Schwaben sind schon echt zu bemitleiden nech

PS: Ich habe mir mal nen kleinen Countdown erstellt#6

MfG

Malte


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vergessen, es ist ein Schwabe dabei :vik:
> da kann nix passieren :q ausser das keiner meine Sprache kennt und mich keiner versteht |uhoh:



Ha noi, meine mutter ist Schwäbin, da müsste ich dich schon ein wenig verstehen, gell? A bissle isch emmer no besser wia gar nix.


----------



## Bertl (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Na das klingt ja alles schon mal ganz positiv #6

Und solange es nicht läuft wie in meinen 2 jahren berlin, wo ich oft für einen BAYER gehalten wurde |uhoh:, ist alles in ordnung :q

I sag bloss: sche wirds werre :vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So, einen Platz hätte ich noch im Angebot, mein Chef hat sich den Fuß geschrottet, für den ist das Thema hochseetour erledigt...

Falls noch einer Lust hat...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Am Montag danach geht's bei mir gleich wieder nach Rügen zum Kutterangeln! Das wird das reinste Dorschmarathon!


----------



## Dorschi0815 (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Brassenwürger, ich hät da eventuell noch einen der mit will! Heute Abend weiss ich mehr!


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So, nun ist Feierabend, der letzte Platz ist auch weg! Damit ist der Kahn voll...#6
Sollte noch ein Platz frei werden, weil einer absagt, werde ich das hier schon verkünden...|rolleyes


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (24. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hat jemand schon ca. Wetterinfos?


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon ca. Wetterinfos?


 
Schwer zu sagen, die Wetterfrösche schaffen das ja nicht einmal, das Wetter präzise für drei Tage voraus zu sagen. Aber wenn wir unterwegs sind, kann das nur gut werden. Ansonsten müssen wir uns das Wetter halt schön saufen....#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (24. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Jo  das wird eh der hammer werden die Tour.


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Jo  das wird eh der hammer werden die Tour.


 
Warten wir es ab! Die Hauptsache ist, wir kommen windtechnisch dahin, wo wir hin wollen (Gedser Riff, Kadettrinne), die Fänge vor der heimischen Ostseeküste sind momentan grottenschlecht bis katastrophal, da machen wir uns nix vor. Aber ich habe ein verdammt gutes Gefühl! Ansonsten: Shit happens, dabeisein ist alles...#6

Lustig wird das so oder so....:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ach was mir grade einfällt ne nur noch 4 Tage:m:mudrvh#6.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Stimmt, geht ja bald los! Ich werde heute Abend schon mal den Ouzo kalt stellen...|rolleyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Jungs,
wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Dänischen Angelschein,meiner ist letzte Woche abgelaufen,holt ihr euch einen?


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ach,wenn ja,wo?


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Ach,wenn ja,wo?


 
Das frage ich mich auch, ich hatte noch nie einen, allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie eine Kontrolle!|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich rufe Mirko nachher mal an, vielleicht kann der die Scheine ja besorgen oder er hat vielleicht sogar welche an Bord...|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Im Bereich Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen hab ich eben alles was mit Wasser und Fischen zu tun hat abtelefoniert,dort bekommt man ihn nicht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Einzige Möglichkeit ist glaube, den per I-Net zu ordern!|rolleyes

Wär natürlich feinstens, wenn Mirko uns den organisieren könnte...

Ich hatte zwar auch noch nie so ne olle Kontrolle, aber ohne Schein hat man so ein scheizz schlechtes Gefühl!|uhoh:|scardie:|uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Habe eben erfahren,das man den Schein sich vom DS Angelsport Center in Flensburg auch nach hause schicken lassen kann.Man muß für den Jahreschein 21€ überweisen und wenn das Geld bei denen angekommen ist,schicken die den Schein.

Wenn einer will,ich gebe gern die Tele. Nr. und den Rest der Daten per PN raus,werde aber erstmal gleich zur Bank.


----------



## Pummelbaendiger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin,

wir haben unsere Tagesscheine hier geordert

http://www.dsangelsport.de/

Dürfte aber von der Zeit her etwas eng werden.

4 Tage noch !!!!!!|jump:


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Pummelbaendiger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben unsere Tagesscheine hier geordert
> 
> ...




Oh F.U.C.K.!!!

Dann bin ich wohl auf den ollen Mirko angewiesen...|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

...über die dänische Seite geht das mit Kreditkarte total unkompliziert...
...bestellen und direkt ausdrucken...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...über die dänische Seite geht das mit Kreditkarte total unkompliziert...
> ...bestellen und direkt ausdrucken...




Moin Stefan!#h

Welche dänische Seite denn?#c


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Nimmste das, dann haste den Schein in einer Minute zum Ausdrucken#6
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do


----------



## Hechtpeter (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moin Stefan!#h
> 
> Welche dänische Seite denn?#c


 


Diese sollte es wohl sein |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp



Viel Petri und volle Kisten



Gruß Peter


----------



## Hechtpeter (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Da war einer schneller#6#6#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



knutemann schrieb:


> Nimmste das, dann haste den Schein in einer Minute zum Ausdrucken#6
> https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do




Astrein! Danke schön!!!#6


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Funktioniert bestimmt gut,aber ich habe keine Kreditkarte,so hab ich bei DS Angelsport bestellt.
Hr.Sennholz meint,das das schon bis Donnerstag klapp.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich werde das heute Abend auch mal mit VISA- oder Mastercard versuchen! Mal sehen, ob das klappt...|kopfkrat


----------



## knutemann (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Mach ich jedes Jahr. Funzt astrein#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich werde mir wohl keinen holen- die werden uns schon nicht packen und wenn ja mal gewinnt man mal verliert man.


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl keinen holen- die werden uns schon nicht packen und wenn ja mal gewinnt man mal verliert man.


 
Hmmm, wie komfortabel sind eigentlich dänische Gefängnisse....|rolleyes

Probieren wir´s aus...#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Na, ins Loch werden sie denjenigen nicht gleich stecken.

Aber für die Strafe kann man sich locker 35 Jahreskarten kaufen.

Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg, der Spaß ist bei Euch wohl selbstverständlich.:vik::vik:#g#g

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

No Risk no fun^^


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So,
de shiet Padernosters heb ick trech.

Dann müt we mol kieken ob de Wind noch ut west kommen deit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Nicht zufällig noch ein Platz frei????Habe den Thread anscheinend immer überlesen...#q#q#q! Eigentlich ist Forellensee geplant, aber die olle Otte mit de Dorsche reizt mich schon mehr...

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> So,
> de shiet Padernosters heb ick trech.
> 
> Dann müt we mol kieken ob de Wind noch ut west kommen deit.




Hmm, hab nur Probleme mit dem letzten Teil des ersten Satzes...


Nur soviel irgendwas mit Paternostern...


Aber die Dinger kannste weglassen!

Hab beständigen Westwind und Gummifischwetter bestellt!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> So,
> Dann müt we mol kieken ob de Wind noch ut west kommen deit.



Dann müssen wir mal sehen ob der Wind noch aus West kommt
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Quaste (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ach Leute, hat denn echt keiner Bock auf die Aktion....? Gebt Euch mal ´nen Ruck...


 
Hey Brassenwürger,

hier sind zwei die dich begleiten wollen und möchten gerne mehr b.z.w. alles übe diese Tour wissen wir das sind mein Schwiegervater Horst und ich Frankdie Quaste.

schöne Grüsse aus Bremerhaven Frank


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Freut mich, dass Ihr Interesse habt und uns gerne begleiten wollt, aber nun ist der Kahn endgültig voll!
Sorry...
Sollte kurzfristig noch was frei werden, werde ich das bekannt geben...#6

Ach ja: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN AN BOARD....:vik:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ähm ich hätte da noch was: 3 Tage udrvh:vik::vik::vik:.

Wollte ich einfachmal loswerden#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Mc Klappstuhl,
mag sein, dass du eine seltsame Art von Humor besitzt. Für den Fall das das Ernst gemeint war: In Dänemark gibts jetzt eine neue Vorschrift. Der Skipper oder Vermieter des Bootes oder selbst der private Skipper sind dafür verantwortlich, dass seine Gäste den Schein haben.
Bei einem ordentlichen Skipper kämst du so garnicht auf den Kutter.
Ich gehe allerdings eher von Humor aus. Wer wär schon so blöd hier das öffentlich auszubreiten? Kann doch selbst der bequemste Kontrolleur mitlesen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

...also wer in Dänemark keinen Schein löst ist echt der typische Schwarzangler in Deutschland...
...die paar Euro für das ganze Jahr sollte jeder wohl über haben, auch aus Fairness den Mitanglern gegenüber...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Also ich bin weder schwarzangler noch iwas anderes|krach:.

Und wenn man von nichts ne ahnung hat......#q.

MfG


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

...klar bist du ein Schwarzangler wenn du in Dänemark ohne Schein angelst...
...glaub mir, ich habe genug Ahnung von der Materie, bin bestimmt öfter in Dänemark als Du...


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Nu ist mal gut hier, nicht aufregen...#d

Jeder muss selbst wissen, was er tut, alt genug sind wir ja alle! Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich hatte auf´m Kudder auch nie den Schein mit. Aber nun habe ich ihn mir geholt, ist halt besser. Außerdem brauche ich das Ding im Dezember ja sowieso...:m


----------



## Bertl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Bleibt doch locker Jungs.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir den Schein soeben ausgedruckt 

Hoffentlich wissen das die Kontrolleure auch, dass das ein Original dänischer Online Schein ist und kein Imitat! Hab da immer bedenken, aber wahrscheinlich können die das anhand der Nummer oder so mit dem Namen auf echtheit abgleichen !?


Egal, wat mach ich mir nen Kopf, bald geht es los und ich kann mal für ein paar Stunden dem stressigen Alltag entfliehen :m

Muss gleich mal noch nach dem Wetter schauen, so langsam könnte es interessant werden, die Wetterentwicklung (..hin zum Gufi Wetter |supergri) mir zu verfolgen.

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

...der Kaptain wird dabei auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen, habe ich selber schon in Dänemark erlebt...
...der war gar nicht erfreut#d, als er mitbekommen hat das die Angler den Schein nicht hatten...
...aber du hast recht, ist jedem selbst überlassen|wavey:...

@bertl: Du brauchst sogar nur die Nummer in Verbindung mit deinem Personalausweis...


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Also wars doch ernst gemeint...
Dann noch solche Smilies setzen! In einer Anglergruppe in der ich fahre, würdest du fein zu Hause bleiben. Bei einer Kontrolle kostest du deinen Kameraden unendlich Angelzeit - teure
Angelzeit auf dem Kutter.
Überlege mal, was du hier so absonderst - ist echt peinlich!


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hoffentlich gibts 'ne Kontrolle #6#6#6

Bisher konnte ich in DK immer ohne Schein angeln (u18). Aber ich habe jetzt auch nicht das geringste Problem damit das bischen Geld zu bezahlen, vorallem weil die Dänen die Kohle wirklich gebrauchen können und damit vernünftige Arbeit leisten!

Geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Soooo....

Ich habe soeben mal mit Mirko telefoniert, er ist gerade vom Gedser Riff zurück. Die Jungs haben einigermaßen gut gefangen, zumindestens stimmte die Fischgröße. Es wurden auch viele Wittlinge und vereinzelt (große) Makrelen gefangen. Fisch ist also da, wenn auch nicht in Massen. Allerdings sind die Windprognosen, zumindestens bis Freitag, noch recht heftig. Aber das kann sich ja noch drehen, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!
Auch nach dem DK - Schein habe ich ihn gefragt, den gibt es in Deutschland definitiv nur noch als online - Ausdruck!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hab eben auch Frauchen beauftragt mir den Schein auszudrucken...|supergri

Wind soll also ziemlich heftig werden?|uhoh:

Schon wieder!#q

Na ja, machen wir das Beste draus.:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Zumindestens bis Freitag. Aber da wir ja Samstag fahren und nicht Freitag...|supergri

Dat wird schon werden...:m


----------



## Bertl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ach das wird schon werden.

Ist mal wieder das alte Leid:
Die Prognose von windfinder wäre ja gerade noch erträglich, aber der dwd, der langt mal wieder voll zu. Jetzt werden sich wohl beide noch ein bisschen nach unten korrigieren und die Warheit letztendlich in der mitte liegen, so dass wir eine schöne Tour haben werden 

Oh man, ich würde gerne mal ne Makrele in der Ostsee fangen. Muss ich wohl mal ein bisschen Federzeugs mitnehmen. Hmm, obwohl, wahrscheinlich macht es mehr spass, eine auf einen kleinen Pilker zu erwischen.Wenn das passiert, dann geb ich ein Bier aus *den leuten die links und rechts neben mir stehen*#h

Aber Dorsch will ich natürlich an erster Stelle fangen. Ich will endlich wieder das Klopfen in der Rute spüren, wenn einer einsteigt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Zumindestens bis Freitag. Aber da wir ja Samstag fahren und nicht Freitag...|supergri
> 
> Dat wird schon werden...:m




Ich hab da ja keine Probleme mit!|supergri

Nur isses entspannter fischen bei weniger Wind und Wellen...:m

Na ja, wie auch immer, lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## caddel (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Ach das wird schon werden.
> 
> Ist mal wieder das alte Leid:
> Die Prognose von windfinder wäre ja gerade noch erträglich, aber der dwd, der langt mal wieder voll zu. Jetzt werden sich wohl beide noch ein bisschen nach unten korrigieren und die Warheit letztendlich in der mitte liegen, so dass wir eine schöne Tour haben werden
> ...


 
Bertl, nehme mal eine dicke Laufpose mit. Dann mit Heringsfetzen in 4 - 6 mtr. Tiefe. Gaile Sache das, an einer feinen Spinnrute. :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



caddel schrieb:


> Bertl, nehme mal eine dicke Laufpose mit. Dann mit Heringsfetzen in 4 - 6 mtr. Tiefe. Gaile Sache das, an einer feinen Spinnrute. :m


 
Klar geht das, aber auf´m Kutter kann das schnell in ein ziemliches Chaos ausarten. Wenn die Makrele mit dem ganzen Geschleuder nach links und rechts donnert, hat man schnell mehr "Freunde" als einem lieb ist...


----------



## caddel (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.

Aber wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, z. B. wenn ein Kutter mal nicht ganz ausgebucht ist, brigt das echt unheimlich Laune, da die Ostsee-Makrelen zur Zeit ziemlich fett sind. Manchmal beißt dann auch noch ein Horni und gibt ebenfalls richtig Gas.|bigeyes


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@Dirk,
ich denje das wird genau so ein Gummiwetter wie bei der BKT08.


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

http://windfinder.com/forecast/varnkewitz


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Dirk,
> ich denje das wird genau so ein Gummiwetter wie bei der BKT08.


 
Ich habe mich mal durch diverse Seewetterberichte gezappt, also soooo schlecht sieht das eigentlich gar nicht aus...#6

Sonne, Ost um 3-4...geht doch


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

@Carsten
Naja,der Sonntag gib aber vom Wind schon was her.Hat Mirko auch was zu Plattenangeln gesagt?


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Carsten
> Naja,der Sonntag gib aber vom Wind schon was her.Hat Mirko auch was zu Plattenangeln gesagt?


 
Wegen der Platten, das kläre ich mit Mirko am Donnerstag! Wäre natürlich bei zuviel Wind auch eine nette Alternative...#6
Im Mai haben wir ja richtig geile Klodeckel gefangen, nur leider zuwenig Fleisch auf den Rippen und nicht genug Würmer dabei...

Das kann jetzt schon ganz anders aussehen...#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Okay dann hat man ja noch genug zeit um Würmer bei Baltic zu bestellen.

@ die Schlaumeiers die meinen Kommentare zu schrieben zu müssen, ob ich mir einen DK Schein hole oder nicht: Wenn man von nichts ne Ahnung hat ne einfach mal die Fresse halten okay?

Schön das wir uns einig sind.

MfG


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> @ die Schlaumeiers die meinen Kommentare zu schrieben zu müssen, ob ich mir einen DK Schein hole oder nicht: Wenn man von nichts ne Ahnung hat ne einfach mal die Fresse halten okay?


 
Ich denke mal, das Thema ist abgehakt...#6


----------



## Quaste (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich versuche es auf allen Wegen die Quaste ist halt hart meine Tel.: 017676278824
Es sind nur noch vier Tage bis zum Start bitte melden.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das Thema ist abgehakt...#6



Jo isses#6


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Mc Klappstuhl,

nichts okay.|gr:|gr:
Die "Fresse halten" hättest Du Dir gepflegt sparen können und ob wir uns einig sind, bestimmts Du mit Sicherheit nicht nur von Deiner Seite aus.
Halt mal den Ball flach, denn Du hast mit Deinen "qualifizierten" Äusserungen, betreffend des DK Scheines, den Stein ins Rollen gebracht.
Leider hast Du bisher den Eindruck hinterlassen, dass Du der
"Oberschlaumeier" bist.
Es ist übrigens absolut nicht ersichtlich, was Du mit Deinem letzten Kommentar meinst.
Was hat die ganze Sache mit Ahnung oder nicht Ahnung zu tun?
Sollten wir demnächst Fragen, egal welcher Art haben, werden wir uns vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Das ist jetzt mal an alle,die meinen hier rum zu stänkern:
Ich bin genauso wie ihr ein außenstehender wie ihr.Ich kenne zwar einige die mitkommen,aber auch viele nicht.Carsten hat hier im AB nachgefragt ob nicht der ein oder andere Lust hat an der Tour mitzukommen.Diese Tour wird schon einige Jahre von dem Angelladen durchgeführt in dem Carsten arbeitet.Doch dieses Jahr haben sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht genug Leute angemeldet,so das das Thema hier eröffnet wurde.Auf dem Kutter sind viele die sich schon seit Jahren kennen und ein Wochenende mal der Realität entfliehen wollen.Einfach nur mal mit gleich bekloppten angeln und nen klön schnack halten,das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk schnabulieren und und und......
Ich würde es mir überlegen,egal auf welche weise,einen streit anzuzetteln,wir müssen den/die Stänkerer ein Wochenende aushalten,und die eingeschworene Truppe der letzten Jahre kann einen gut ignorieren.
Muß man sich mal überlegen ob man unter 33 Anglern ein Wochenende alleine sein will,ich hätte da keinen Bock drau.
Wer jetzt wovon welche Ahnung hat,oder die Fresse halten soll,oder keinen DK Schein hat,es nur mit Gummi macht oder Milch trink,ist doch Latte.
Beleidigungen irgeneiner Art gehören hier nicht hin,also überlegt euch,ob ihr mitkommen möchtet,denn es sind noch Leute da,die gerne mitkommen würden.

p.s.
Ich will hier keinen auf den Schlips treten,denn mir geht es um ein entspannendes Wochenende auf See.
So gibt euch die virtuelle Hand und fertüsch.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal an alle,die meinen hier rum zu stänkern:
> Ich bin genauso wie ihr ein außenstehender wie ihr.Ich kenne zwar einige die mitkommen,aber auch viele nicht.Carsten hat hier im AB nachgefragt ob nicht der ein oder andere Lust hat an der Tour mitzukommen.Diese Tour wird schon einige Jahre von dem Angelladen durchgeführt in dem Carsten arbeitet.Doch dieses Jahr haben sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht genug Leute angemeldet,so das das Thema hier eröffnet wurde.Auf dem Kutter sind viele die sich schon seit Jahren kennen und ein Wochenende mal der Realität entfliehen wollen.Einfach nur mal mit gleich bekloppten angeln und nen klön schnack halten,das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk schnabulieren und und und......
> Ich würde es mir überlegen,egal auf welche weise,einen streit anzuzetteln,wir müssen den/die Stänkerer ein Wochenende aushalten,und die eingeschworene Truppe der letzten Jahre kann einen gut ignorieren.
> Muß man sich mal überlegen ob man unter 33 Anglern ein Wochenende alleine sein will,ich hätte da keinen Bock drau.
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:

So, und nun Schluß mit dem Theater, freuen wir uns auf´s Wochenende!#g


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal an alle,die meinen hier rum zu stänkern:
> Ich bin genauso wie ihr ein außenstehender wie ihr.Ich kenne zwar einige die mitkommen,aber auch viele nicht.Carsten hat hier im AB nachgefragt ob nicht der ein oder andere Lust hat an der Tour mitzukommen.Diese Tour wird schon einige Jahre von dem Angelladen durchgeführt in dem Carsten arbeitet.Doch dieses Jahr haben sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht genug Leute angemeldet,so das das Thema hier eröffnet wurde.Auf dem Kutter sind viele die sich schon seit Jahren kennen und ein Wochenende mal der Realität entfliehen wollen.Einfach nur mal mit gleich bekloppten angeln und nen klön schnack halten,das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk schnabulieren und und und......
> Ich würde es mir überlegen,egal auf welche weise,einen streit anzuzetteln,wir müssen den/die Stänkerer ein Wochenende aushalten,und die eingeschworene Truppe der letzten Jahre kann einen gut ignorieren.
> Muß man sich mal überlegen ob man unter 33 Anglern ein Wochenende alleine sein will,ich hätte da keinen Bock drau.
> ...




Feines Ding!!!:q

Besser hätte kein Schlusswort sein können!!!|good:

Dass immer und überall gleich losgestritten werden muss, finde ich echt jammerschade.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> So, und nun Schluß mit dem Theater, freuen wir uns auf´s Wochenende!#g




Juhu!!! |jump:

Eben mit meinem schwäbischen Mitfahrer geschwätzt.
Wir werden Freitag Abend so gegen 21.00Uhr hier losfahren, dann um etwa 00.30Uhr in Bremen einen kurzen WickedValleyAufladestop machen und geschätze 2Std. später salzige Luft atmen!!!:vik:

Morgen oder übermorgen wird erst mal fein gepackt...:q


Boah, Jungens!

*|director:Ich freu mir schon soooo dolle!!!*


----------



## MFT-Ralf (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!!!
Hoffentlich liegt der Kutter 50 cm tiefer, wenn ihr wieder anlegt.

Viele Grüße aus BREMEN.#h#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



jonas schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!!!
> Hoffentlich liegt der Kutter 50 cm tiefer, wenn ihr wieder anlegt.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus BREMEN.#h#h




Mann, das wär mal was!!!:q:q:q


Danke:m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (27. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ichhabe mich da in der Wortwahl vergriffen syr aber ich habe den Schein am 25 bereits gekauft...


Ich bin da ehr für 1 Meter.

Ich denke das wird bestimmt der oberhammer werden:vik:.

Bis Samstag in Helitown.


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Na, also, dann sind ja alle wieder lieb zueinander...#6

Bis jetzt sieht das mit dem Wetter noch ganz gut aus, eigentlich sollte unserer Tour nichts im Wege stehen.
*Es wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn ich von allen Teilnehmern hier noch eine Telefon-/Handynummer bekäme (per PN!!!).* Sollte es unerwarteterweise doch noch zu einer Absage kommen, kann ich so schneller reagieren...#6

Aber das wollen wir ja nicht hoffen und es sieht bislang auch nicht danach aus...

Im Normalfall bekomme ich von Mirko am Freitag Nachmittag das endgültige OK! Wegen der Platten werde ich morgen noch einmal mit ihm telefonieren. Ich werde mir aber so oder so ein paar Watti´s mitnehmen, kann nie schaden, für den Fall der Fälle...:m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Wetter soll ja sahne mäßig werden^^. Bis zu 30 Grad.....:m#6

Und nur noch 2 Tage udrvh|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Wie geil!!!

Gummifischwetter!!!#6


Nur noch 10 Stunden arbeiten...|supergri


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

da komm ich drunter. Ich muss noch 7 std 3,5 heute und 3,5 morgen^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja sahne mäßig werden^^. Bis zu 30 Grad.....:m#6


 
Na ja, auf See werden´s wohl keine dreissig Grad, aber Sonnenmilch würde ich schon besser in´s Handgepäck packen. Die Prognosen stehen gut, es wird sonnig, Wind ist OK, da kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schief gehen...#6

Fehlen nur noch die Fische, dann wird das das perfekte Wochenende...:vik:


----------



## Stühmper (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Boardies |wavey:,

freue mich auf DIESE Tour mit EUCH ALLEN !!!!

Und den Bertl gönne ich Seine ,, Makrele '' weil  WIR ALLE

Links oder Rechts neben Bertl stehen - Bertl hat die Klausel

DIREKT vergessen - dann hat Mirko bei dem Umsatz GUTE

LAUNE - WIR AUCH !!!!

Und BERTL ist Unser Bester !  :vik:

Hauptsache Spaß !

@Carsten : Würmer baden ?

Neue Infos vom Käpt'n ?

Stühmper aus Buxtehude 

P.S. Macht die Haken Scharf !! #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Stühmper schrieb:


> @Carsten : Würmer baden ?
> 
> Neue Infos vom Käpt'n ?
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

die endgültigen Info´s bekomme ich morgen Nachmittag, aber Wettertechnisch sieht das echt nicht schlecht aus. Sollte das Wetter so gut sein (das wird es#6), das Mirko schon abends zum Gedser Riff durchfahren kann, wird er das tun! Ansonsten: Würmer einpacken ist nie verkehrt - wer weiß...|rolleyes


----------



## Bertl (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Oh manomanomanoman
bin ich aufgeregt. Bin heute mal gleich direkt mit dem Auto ins Büro und nich wie sonst mit der Bahn.
Alles schon gepackt, Flitzer steht mit Angelgerümpel beladen direkt vor der Tür und wartet bis es los geht.
Hoffentlich halten mich die Scheriffs nicht noch an, hab doch die in Stuttgart vorgeschriebene Feinstaubplakette nicht.
Aber selbst wenn, die lächel ich an, heb denen den Fuffi aus dem Fenster und fahr fröhlich pfeifend weiter |supergri

So ne laune wie ich hab, kann mich heut so schnell nichts mehr ärgern. #6

Ich Zähle die Minuten bis zur Abfahrt. :vik:

3, 2, 1 ...........


Bis Morgäääään
Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Oh manomanomanoman
> bin ich aufgeregt. Bin heute mal gleich direkt mit dem Auto ins Büro und nich wie sonst mit der Bahn.
> Alles schon gepackt, Flitzer steht mit Angelgerümpel beladen direkt vor der Tür und wartet bis es los geht.
> Hoffentlich halten mich die Scheriffs nicht noch an, hab doch die in Stuttgart vorgeschriebene Feinstaubplakette nicht.
> ...




#hWie jetzt, bis morgen???|rolleyes


Doch hoffentlich bis heut Abend!

Ich nehm den Bus, so können wir uns oben in Heilitown nochmal fein ablegen und uns nachmittags nen frischen Kaffee kochen...
Außerdem haben wir eine 60L Kültruhe an Board, so kriegen wir die Filets auch gut gekühlt bis nach Hause!:vik:

Nachher nur noch alles einpacken und dann warten, bis der olle Bertl eintrudelt!|supergri|supergri|supergri


Wie geil


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

*Soooo, Leute, nun mal schön aufgepasst...*
*Ich habe eben noch mal mit Mirko gesabbelt, hier nun die neuesten und endgültigen Info´s:*

*ES GEHT LOS...:vik:*

*Das Wetter sieht hervorragend aus, Fisch ist auch einigermaßen da - beste Voraussetzungen! Wenig Wind und viel Sonne...#6*

*Zum Ablauf der Tour: Mirco wird so gegen 18.00 Uhr im Hafen anlegen, ab 19.00 Uhr können wir den Kahn entern (bitte nicht früher!) Auslaufen werden wir so gegen 21.00 Uhr! Warum so spät? - Nun, Mirko will das gute Wetter nutzen und gleich zum Gedser Riff hochdüsen, also nicht lange um Fehmarn rumeiern und Zeit vergeuden. So haben wir mehr Zeit im Fanggebiet. Ankunft am Gedser wird so ca. 3.00 Uhr sein. Solange es noch dunkel ist, lohnt es sich durchaus, mit Naturködern zu fischen. Pilken macht bei Nacht erfahrungsgemäß wenig Sinn. Ich werde mir jedenfalls ein paar Watti´s mitnehmen. Die beste Fangzeit ist kurz vor und die ersten Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang - bitte nicht verpennen. Nehmt euch vorsichtshalber ein paar Makrelenvorfächer mit  und Heringsvorfächer (Wittlinge)! Eine Kühltruhe für eure Akku´s ist an Bord vorhanden.*
*So sieht´s also aus! Einfach ausgedrückt: Abend´s schön Party machen und am nächsten Tag ganz entspannt ein paar Fische fangen. Und vergesst die Sonnenmilch nicht...#6*
*Dann sehen wir uns also morgen Abend in alter Frische am Kai...#h*

*Für weitere Fragen: Ab ca. 18.30 bin ich im AB wieder online...*

*Gruß Brassenwürger:vik:*


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Dann will ich nachts mal probieren, ob die Dorsche da auch auf Gummi beißen...:q


Sach mal, Carsten, hat der Mirko Eis zum Kühlen an Board?

Weil ist schon besser, sonst gammelt der Fisch den ganzen Tach unter nem nassen Handtuch...
Eis wäre da schon besser!

Notfalls könnten wir da nochwas drehen, also welches mitbringen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann will ich nachts mal probieren, ob die Dorsche da auch auf Gummi beißen...:q
> 
> 
> Sach mal, Carsten, hat der Mirko Eis zum Kühlen an Board?
> ...


 
Eis ist nicht an Bord, aber wie geschrieben gibt es eine Truhe. Du kannst dir Eis oder Akku´s mitnehmen und das Zeug da reinschmeißen. Das sollte reichen...#6
Bis jetzt hatten wir in der Hinsicht noch nie Probleme, zumal Dorsch ja recht haltbar ist. Wenn du deine Kühlmittel ab 19.00 Uhr frostest, sollten die am nächsten Morgen kalt genug sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Gott bin ich aufgeregt! Das wird suuuuper!!! 

Muss gleich noch aus ca. 200 Pilks die Richtigen für die Tour auswählen, das ist immer hart. |rolleyes


----------



## nemles (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Jungs, ich hab ne Samstags Tour mit der Moni und treffe mich danach noch kurz mit MFT-Dirk. Werde mal rübergeschlendert kommen zur Seho um Hallo zu sagen und Bericht abzugeben. Ist zwar für Euer Fanggebiet nicht so seeehr aussagekräftig, aber naja.


Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall eine gute Tour, ein dickes Petri Heil und viieeellll Spass.#h


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Jungs,
ich war eben auf,m Pott und siehe da,das Wasser läuft rechts rum ab,danach ´Was sagt Windfinder?´,das gleiche
Wir bekommen wohl leichten Wind aus Südwest,na dann mal los.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was ein "WIND-WÜNSCHELRUTE" ist.:q:q


----------



## Franky D (29. August 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

das Eis könnt ihr euch auch in Heiligenhafen bei der Fischhale besorgen solange die aufhaben einfach in der verkaufsraum gehen und fragen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

...und...???

...wie war es...???


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...und...???
> 
> ...wie war es...???




Spektakulär....:q

unvergesslich...

&

anstrengend!
*(Muskelkater in den Armen und das heisst bei mir schon was):g*


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Sensationell



Es war eine der Besten Kuttertouren die ich jemals gemacht hab,es war so eine entspannende Tour.

Ein Wochenende mal nur ans fischen gedacht und das beste ist wirklich,es haben sich alle sehr gut verstanden.

Alle die an Board waren,wollten nur fischen und das hat man gemerkt.

Leute,wenn ich jetzt an die Tour denke,bin ich ein kleines traurig,das es NUR 24 Std. waren.

Als ich nachmittags am Hafen,mit Cartsen zusammen im Hafen eingetrudelt bin,waren die ersten schon da und warteten halt auf den Rest und auf Mirko mit seiner Seho.Schnell mal ebenmit Dirk telefoniert,der in der Nacht schon mit Bertl und WickedWalleye angesreist war,wo die stecken,eigentlich am Mefo fischen,dacht ich.
Pahhh,die waren schon Kuttern,die schlingel,aber wohl nur mit mäßigem Erfolgt.
Die sind dann aber nachmittags dann doch noch mal los und in der Zeit haben wir auf die Seho gewartet,die Zeit verflog.....

Eine kurze Zeit später macht Mirko fest,und die Truppe vom Vortag räumte das Schiff,auf unsere fragen wie der Fang war,kam uns ein Grinsen entgegen,jetder hatte seinen Fisch,aber die Menge war nicht so toll,aber es war wohl gut,denn allle lachten.
Wir also dann auch auf´s Boot,Gerödel an Deck verteilt und die Sachen in die Koje gebracht.

Mirko legte ab,und die Faht hatte begonnen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur...www.abload.de/img/30082008xmo.jpg[/img][/url]



Erstmal gab es ein,zwei Kaltschalen und den ein oder anderen Wodka,wow.
Hattttteee da schoan poplem su sprächen.

Dieser Zustand legte sich aber bald wieder,denn Mirko und hatte gegen Acht alle unter Deck bestellt,um den Ablauf der Tour zu erläutern.

Ich machs kurz:

Fahren bis ca.00°°,fischen ab 1°° bis ca.15°°. Es gibt gleich Abendbrot(Erpsensuppe),Rfühstück von 7°°-9°°,Kaffe vorher(den gab es wirklich fast die ganze Nacht),Mittag ab 13°°(glaub ich jedenfalls),dann nochmal Nachmittags Kaffe und Kuchen,vielleicht noch mal Abendbrot am nächsten Tag.
Wir sollen den Alkohol Genuß in maßen halten,was aber nicht bösgemeint war,sondern nur der Sicherheit wärend der Nacht diente,und unsem Wohl.Viel Spaß.Es gab nen Lütten.

Also estrmal alle wieder raus und die Abendstimmung vor Fehmarn genossen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/30082008007iqb.jpg[/img][/url]



Erst jetzt hatte ich begriffen worauf ich mich eingelassen hab,denn ich merkte ziemlich schnell,das der Rest der Boardigemeinde gleich Tickt.Wir laberten und laberten,gab noch das ein oder andere Bier und ne Mische.Die stimmung war einfach nur grandios.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/30082008003laq.jpg[/img][/url]




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/30082008002o2c.jpg[/img][/url]



Als die Sonne unterging,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/31082008001y2y.jpg[/img][/url]



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[ur....abload.de/img/31082008002qpw.jpg[/img][/url]



war ich dann irgendwann soweit,das die Koje schon förmlich nach mir schrie.Ich wollte halt noch ein WENIG schlafen,befor der Kutter das erste mal Signal zum ablassen gibt.
Hab das dann auch mit erfolg geschafft,eine Stunde zu schlafen,und ab geht der Peter.

Es ging gut los,alle hatten sich auf auf Platte,gefangen mit Naturköder,gefreut,es gab aber NUR Dorsch

Ab hier hat mein Handy gemeint,ich brauche keine Fotos mehr machen,deshalb schaltete es sich aus.

Wir haben richtig gut gefangen,allerdings waren viele kleine dabei,Carsten sagte Mikroben,so das der größte Teil wieder schwimmt.Achja,das war irgendwo bei Falster,nörlich der Kadettrinne.Die ganze Nacht wurde recht gut gefangen,aber halt nur von den Leuten die geangelt haben,es waren ach viele an Bord die erst gegen Morgen aufgewacht sind dabei.

Als der Morgen graute,waren fast alle gespannt,was gleich kommt,denn die Drift war bei null,wirklich null.
Ich habe mit 30-35gr Pilkern in 20m Tiefe geangelt,und das vom Kutter.Erste Sahne.Die Topfarbe,war Schwartz,ob mit Glitter oder Rotem Kopf/Bach war egal,Carsten hatte auch mit Silber/Blau gut gefangen.
Es wurde weiterhin gut gefangen,allerdings bei mir weiterhin viele kleine und welche nicht mein Schonmaß hatten.
Jetzt gab es erstmal Kaffe und Brötchen,diejeniegen die früh genuch da waren,bekamen sogar welche mit Räucherklachs,lecker.
Aber alle malzeiten wurden auf das wesentliche begrntzt,den Trieb zum Hungerstillen,so das die Zeit auf See,am efektivsten geutz wrden kann.Aber der aufenthalt im Salon,wurde auch noch durch den guten Musikgeschmack vom Koch unterstrichen,abartig,würg.

Fische,fischen,fischen.
Alle waren wie elktresiert und haben die Pilker durch die Luft gescleudert,um aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Drift,Strecke zu machen.

Es gab da aber auch noch die Freundin von Martin,die auch ihren Fisch fang,aber in den größen,von denen ich nicht einen einzigen in meiner Kiste hatte und jetzt auch nicht im Tiefkühler.
Die Zeit verflog in einem rasanten Tempo,so das schon wieder Mittag ist,Gulasch,das wirklich frisch zubereitet war,was mach auch schmeckte.

So jetzt aber wieder fischen,denn Angeln war das nicht mehr.
Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe,gab es nuir zwei Driften,in denen kein Fisch gefangen wurde,respekt für den Kapitän.

Der Käptn ist ein wirklich netter,er hatte überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn einer mal auf die Brücke kam.Ich habe mal so nach der Position gefragt,wo wir denn jetzt ungefär seien,und was macht er,zeigt mir seinen Plotterbilschrim und erklärt mir alles sehr genau.Ich hatte über Nacht,den weg den wir zurückgelegt haben,nicht meht verfolgen können,denn das alles was man sah,war eine Scifffahrtsroute.
Er sagte wir sind jetzt hier und fahren gleich hier hin,ach und die kleine Insel die ich vorhin gesehen habe,war Möhn. Die kann man mal sehen bis wo wir gefahren sind.

So,dann haben alle noch mal die letzten Driften mitgenommen,und es erfolgte das Abhupen der Tour.
Schade hätte länger sein können,aber wir müsssen den Fisch ja noch versorgen.

Auf der Rückfahrt merkte ich dann aber doch recht schnell,das die Stunde Schlaf nicht genug war,so das ich mich doch noch mal in die Koje geworfen hab,um drei Stunden zu schlafen.

Eine halbe Stunde vor der Hafeneinfahrt bin ich dann wieder raus und wir liefen in den Hafen ein.
Schade,die Zeit verging in einem Tempo,das man garnicht merkte was man die Letzten 24Std. alles erlebt hat.

Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Dem Berichtist nichts mehr anzufügn außer vlt das wirklich JEDER seine Fisch egfangen hat und die größe sehr gut war.:l:l:m:m.

Mirko ha sich sehr sehr viel müphe gegeben mit dem Fische suchgen und hat auch auf jeden geklappt. Nochmal danke schöön für die super Tour.|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hey Peter,

cooler Bericht#6 Daran ist nichts gelogen....

Auch für mich war es von bis jetzt 15 (!) 24 - Stunden Touren eine der besten, wenn nicht die beste. Ein Haufen durchgeknallter Angler, die nichts wollten als Spaß haben und angeln. Das Wetter war 1A, die Stimmung nicht zu toppen und Fisch war auch OK, was will man mehr! Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass sich die eingefleischte Stammcrew und die "Neuen" so prima vertragen haben! Super! An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch bei den mitgereisten Boardis für das Mitbringen bester Laune, die Zuverlässigkeit und das gute Benehmen bedanken! Sowas ist (leider) nicht selbstverständlich!! Hat mich echt gefreut, die ganzen Kapeiken, die man sonst nur aus dem AB kennt, mal persönlich kennen zu lernen. Super Truppe!#6#6
Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung....

So, und wenn ich nachher noch etwas Zeit finde, werde ich hier auch noch ein paar von meinen 140 Bildern veröffentlichen!

Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## Bertl (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

... wir wollen bilder sehn, wir wollen bilder sehn .....

....und wir wollen wieder raus auf seee ......:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> cooler Bericht#6 Daran ist nichts gelogen....
> 
> ...




Auf Cd brennen wär auch fein!
Dann könnten die per Schneeballsystem weitergegeben werden...:q


@ Peter,

haste saugeil beschrieben!#6

War einfach ne richtig geile Tour. Hätte meinetwegen noch drei Tage länger gehen können...:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> ... wir wollen bilder sehn, wir wollen bilder sehn .....
> 
> ....und wir wollen wieder raus auf seee ......:vik:




Du hast's doch gut!
Bist doch nächstes WE wieder auf'm Wasser!!!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Auf Cd brennen wär auch fein!
> Dann könnten die per Schneeballsystem weitergegeben werden...:q


 
Super Idee! Wenn du mir per PN deine Adresse gibst, brutzel ich die Bilder auf CD und schick´ sie dir! Kein Thema!#6

Sag mal, Dirk, seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Das mit dem Verkehr war ja fürchterlich, wir haben geschlagene drei Stunden gebraucht, bis wir gekommen, ähm, angekommen sind... Ab Neustadt war Feierabend, das war sowas von ätzend... Stau, Stau Stau!  Und keiner weiß, warum...#c


----------



## Bertl (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

....stimmt nicht ganz Dirk

Ich bin nicht nur  *nächstes WE* sondern *die komplette KW37* auf dem Wasser :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Super Idee! Wenn du mir per PN deine Adresse gibst, brutzel ich die Bilder auf CD und schick´ sie dir! Kein Thema!#6
> 
> Sag mal, Dirk, seid ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Das mit dem Verkehr war ja fürchterlich, wir haben geschlagene drei Stunden gebraucht, bis wir gekommen, ähm, angekommen sind... Ab Neustadt war Feierabend, das war sowas von ätzend... Stau, Stau Stau!  Und keiner weiß, warum...#c




Yo, das war schon echt ein heftiger Ritt!
Sind auch etwa 2 Std länger unterwegs gewesen...

Zum Schluss hab ich kaum noch die Augen aufhalten können, aber wenn dann auf'm Navi steht "nur" noch 200Km, dann willste doch heim und ziehst durch.
Nächstes Mal wird Urlaub am nächsten Tag genommen. So'n Stress muss nicht sein!


Adressen PN geht gleich raus...


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> ....stimmt nicht ganz Dirk
> 
> Ich bin nicht nur  *nächstes WE* sondern *die komplette KW37* auf dem Wasser :q




Krummer Hund!!!|splat2:

Dass du das Einem sooooo gemein unter die Nase reiben musst....:c

Ich will auch!!!
Und voraussichtlich wirds bis Mitte Dezember dauern, bis es für uns wieder los geht. #q#q#q


So'n F.U.C.K.!


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So, nun mal meine Bilder...

Bild 1: Hurra, das Dorsch - Taxi kommt...
Bild 2: Ist sie nicht schön...?
Bild 3: Bisschen Schleichwerbung, hat Mirko sich verdient...#6
Bild 4: Abendstimmung...
Bild 5: Da ist sie ja schon, die Sundbrücke...


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Und weiter...

Bild 6: Tätowierte, angetrunkene Wilde, wo bin ich nur gelandet...|rolleyes
Bild 7: Bastelstunde...? Das lernt Ihr nie!
Bild 8: SEHO - Veteranen, jedesmal dabei!
Bild 9: Mistwetter! Keine Drift...:g
Bild 10: Herrlich...


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Noch mehr...

Bild 11: Noch Fragen zum Wetter....?
Bild 12: Der Himmel glüht...
Bild 13: Erste Fische auf Wattwurm...
Bild 14: Gleich säuft die Sonne ab
Bild 15: Viel leckerer, als es aussieht! Danke, Manfred....#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Bilderbilderbilder....

Bild 16: Naaaa, der ist wohl besser...?
Bild 17: Klasse Fisch!
Bild 18: Da geht doch was...
Bild 19: Schöne Frau mit schönem Fisch...
Bild 20: Käpt´n Kirk...ähm...Mirko....|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Meeeehr....

Bild 21: Kommandohauptzentrale...
Bild 22: Na Bitte - Kiste voll!
Bild 23: Erst das Vergnügen, dann die Arbeit!
Bild 24: Legga frisches Filet....#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ach ja, bevor ich das vergesse...

Ich hab´ja auch was gefangen....


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Goile Bilderchen und schöne Berichte. Da habt Ihr ja richtig Fun gehabt. So muß das sein#6:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



nemles schrieb:


> Goile Bilderchen und schöne Berichte. Da habt Ihr ja richtig Fun gehabt. So muß das sein#6:m


 
"Fun" ist gar kein Ausdruck! Die Tour war echt DER Knüller! Besser geht das echt nicht....#6


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Scheixxe, Wenn man den Plan fürs nächste Jahr schon hätte.

ICH WILL AUCH MAL MIT:c


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die super Bilder #6

Hiermit melde ich mich schon mal für die nächste Tour an :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

allen fängern ne fettes petri


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



nemles schrieb:


> Scheixxe, Wenn man den Plan fürs nächste Jahr schon hätte.
> 
> ICH WILL AUCH MAL MIT:c


 
Hmmm, hast du mitte Juni nächsten Jahres schon was vor...?

Wir werden vom Laden aus definitiv in 2009 wieder zwei solche Touren veranstalten. Bevor jetzt alle "ICH" schreien, muss ich natürlich bedenken, dass ich den "alten Hasen", die seit Jahren bei uns mitfahren, irgendwo den Vortritt lassen muss! Das war jatzt das erste Mal, dass ich echte Probleme hatte, den Kutter voll zu bekommen. Ansonsten geht das immer recht schnell! Da könnte man sich doch echt überlegen, ob nicht vielleicht eine AB - 24 Stunden - Tour Sinn machen würde....#6
Oder vielleicht sogar eine 4 - Tage Plattfisch-/Dorsch - Kombitour...|bigeyes

Schau´n wir mal....:q Noch ist ja alles offen und das Jahr 2009 in weiter Ferne...


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht und die super Bilder #6
> 
> Hiermit melde ich mich schon mal für die nächste Tour an :q


 
Da lässt sich sicher was machen....#6 Wir hatten ja nun schon die Premiere, dass zum ersten Mal in der Geschichte unserer 24 - Stunden - Tour eine Dame mit an Bord war...

Beim nächsten Mal sind´s dann zwei...:q


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hmmm, hast du mitte Juni nächsten Jahres schon was vor...?
> 
> Wir werden vom Laden aus definitiv in 2009 wieder zwei solche Touren veranstalten. Bevor jetzt alle "ICH" schreien, muss ich natürlich bedenken, dass ich den "alten Hasen", die seit Jahren bei uns mitfahren, irgendwo den Vortritt lassen muss! Das war jatzt das erste Mal, dass ich echte Probleme hatte, den Kutter voll zu bekommen. Ansonsten geht das immer recht schnell! Da könnte man sich doch echt überlegen, ob nicht vielleicht eine AB - 24 Stunden - Tour Sinn machen würde....#6
> Oder vielleicht sogar eine 4 - Tage Plattfisch-/Dorsch - Kombitour...|bigeyes
> ...



Bin für alles offen und hab Dich erst mal unter Beobachtung:q
Das mit den alten Hasen geht schon klar und hab da auch voll Verständnis dafür. 
Ist ja bei mir dieses Jahr auch nur an einem Tag gescheitert:c
Aber wir können das ja mal in aller Ruhe im Dez. alles beschnackeln:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber wir können das ja mal in aller Ruhe im Dez. alles beschnackeln:vik:


 
Jaaaa, das sollten wir wohl mal tun....#6


----------



## Liz261280 (1. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



brassenwürger schrieb:


> jaaaa, das sollten wir wohl mal tun....#6



#6#6#6


----------



## Stühmper (2. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Mädels ,

was für eine Tour , was für tolle Bilder , was für ein KLASSE

Bericht #6#6#6#6#6 !!!!!!

Mit der Truppe hätten Wir auch bis Grönland :q:q Spass , und

hat ALLES !!! bestens geklappt - SUPER CARSTEN !!! :vik:

Ich fahre ja meistens 3-4 Tage mit der Seho - mit EUCH 

ALLEN war das GANZE aber viiiieeeelllll LUSCHTIGER , in den

24 Stunden ! 

DANKE EUCH ALLEN

Stühmper

P.S. NEXT TIME-I'LL BE THERE !!!! #h


----------



## fishing seaman (2. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin ihr Grätenjäger 

die Tour war der absolute Hammer eine edle Truppe mit guten Fischen und der Definition von Spaß und Freunde am schönsten Hobby der Welt 

hab auch noch sehr viele fette Bilder die kommen später noch muss gleich erstmal die drei cameras schlachten!!!!

Das wetter war der HAMMER meine Maus ist jetzt nach Norwegen und der Killlertour endgültig infiziert!!!!!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Auf jeden Fall muss man die Kameradschaft nochmal aufs Höchste loben!!!! so können wir meinetwegen gleich wieder los

nicht zu vergessen den Einsatz von MIRKO und die astreine Organisation von CARSTEN => MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Es freut mich doch ungemein, dass es euch allen so gut gefallen hat! In der Besetzung: JEDERZEIT GERNE WIEDER!!!#6

@fishing seaman...:
Her mit den Bildern, wir wollen was sehen....:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Moin, Moin! :q

War echt ne Spitzen-Tour! Nur Angelverrückte an Bord!

Hätte ich bloß das Nachtangeln nicht verpennt ... #d


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hätte ich bloß das Nachtangeln nicht verpennt ... #d


 
Ja, das hat echt Spaß gemacht! Leider waren keine Platten dabei, aber selbst Mirko hat gestaunt. Er hat mir am anderen Tag gesagt: "Als ich morgens aufgestanden bin, habe ich mich echt gefragt, wo haben die denn die ganzen Fische her...???" Das hat teilweise echt gut auf Wurm gebissen....#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> "Als ich morgens aufgestanden bin, habe ich mich echt gefragt, wo haben die denn die ganzen Fische her...???"



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! :q

Und ich frach auch noch ganz dämlich: "Und? Schon was hochgekommen?". Da waren die Kisten bei Dirk und Bertl schon gut angefüllt... |uhoh:

@Bertl & Dirk: Wieso hattet ihr mich jetzt eigentlich nochmal nicht aufgeweckt??? :q


----------



## Pummelbaendiger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin, Moin! :q
> 
> War echt ne Spitzen-Tour! Nur Angelverrückte an Bord!


 

Moin,

da ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.

@RotzProtz: Ein echt super geiler Bericht von dir#v

@Carsten: Super! #v Vielen Dank das du uns AB-Mitglieder an dieser Tour hast teilnehmen lassen. 
Würden, wenn mal wieder was geplant ist, sehr gerne wieder dran teilnehmen.



Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Pummelbaendiger schrieb:


> @Carsten: Super! #v Vielen Dank das du uns AB-Mitglieder an dieser Tour hast teilnehmen lassen.
> Würden, wenn mal wieder was geplant ist, sehr gerne wieder dran teilnehmen.


 
Gern geschehen, war ja auch echt klasse mit euch Verrückten...#6#6

Die nächste Tour findet leider erst im Juni 2009 statt, wenn es ernst wird, werde ich hier sicher wieder ein bisschen mit dem Zaunpfahl winken. Also immer schön fleissig das AB beobachten! Ein paar Plätze sollten wohl drin sein...|rolleyes
Schaun´wir mal....


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



			
				WickedWalleye;2177984

@Bertl & Dirk: Wieso hattet ihr mich jetzt eigentlich nochmal nicht aufgeweckt??? :q;)

[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben anfangs in jeder gottverdammten Drift abwechselnd versucht dich zu wecken!|rolleyes
> #hSelbst ein Toter wäre aufgewacht!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> So nach dem sechsten oder siebten Versuch haben wir dich dann aber mit der Katze allein gelassen...
> ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So nach dem sechsten oder siebten Versuch haben wir dich dann aber mit der Katze allein gelassen...


 
Was denn für ´ne Katze??? Habe ich was verpasst??|kopfkrat Die hätte ich als Fetzenköder gut gebrauchen können...:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Was denn für ´ne Katze??? Habe ich was verpasst??|kopfkrat Die hätte ich als Fetzenköder gut gebrauchen können...:m




Gesehen hab ich das blöde Viech auch nicht! 

Nur nach dem Aufwachen hatte ich so nen ekligen pelzigen Geschmack im Mund.:v
Kann nur ne Katze gewesen sein!#c


Bei Bertl und Peter war das Mistvieh auch...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ich glaub es geht um die tote Katze, die ich morgends im Mund hatte. :q

EDIT: Ah, da war er wieder schneller!


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ich das blöde Viech auch nicht!
> 
> Nur nach dem Aufwachen hatte ich so nen ekligen pelzigen Geschmack im Mund.:v
> Kann nur ne Katze gewesen sein!#c
> ...


 
Ach, die Geschichte....#6

Dann hat sich das Mistvieh auch bei mir bemerkbar gemacht. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, wo das her kommt, das Fell auf der Zunge und diese gekräuselten Haare....

Voll widerlich....
Mirko sollte mal einen Kammerjäger bestellen....:q
Das geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Vielleicht sollte Mirko auch nur den Speiseplan überarbeiten und 40zig Mann als Abendessen keine Erbsensuppe kredenzen...#d

Sowas hat immer üble Auswirkungen!:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Dann gibt's nächstes mal Bohneneintopf! LOL

Aber stimmt, Dirk, ich erinnere mich, daß die Suppe bei Dir einige körperliche Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat. :q


----------



## Liz261280 (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Ihr seits doch allesamt narrisch... #d :q
Erbsensuppe... pelziger Geschmack... ich will erst gar nicht wissen wie es auf dem Kahn, besetzt mit 30 Mann die alle Erbsensuppe gegessen haben gemüffelt hat...


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann gibt's nächstes mal Bohneneintopf! LOL
> 
> Aber stimmt, Dirk, ich erinnere mich, daß die Suppe bei Dir einige körperliche Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat. :q




Stimmt!:g

Ich kann dann plötzlich zaubern...

Klare frische Luft stinkig machen, ohne Hände!!!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr seits doch allesamt narrisch... #d :q
> Erbsensuppe... pelziger Geschmack... ich will erst gar nicht wissen wie es auf dem Kahn, besetzt mit 30 Mann die alle Erbsensuppe gegessen haben gemüffelt hat...


 
..da isses ja echt kein Wunder das sich die Platten Freunde nicht haben blicken lassen, die ham'n ganz feines Näschen :m Erbsensuppe x Alkohol x 30Mann = :v


----------



## Bertl (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Verdammt, jetzt weiss ich endlich wo das Mistvieh geblieben ist.
Hatte mein Haustierchen in meiner Tasche mit an Bord genommen. Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich mit so üblen Typen unterwegs bin, die mein Tierchen im Schlaf wegfuttern/ einschnarchen/ what ever. War aber keine Katze, sondern ne Ratte :m
Ich hoffe sie stosst euch jetzt noch übel auf :v

Hey Dirk, wir hätten die Dosis in Kai`s Schlummerbier vielleicht doch nicht so hoch setzten sollen. Vielleicht hätte er dann wenigstens in der letzten Naturköderdrift noch die Chance gehabt mit dem Leuchtstäbchen an der Rute ein paar Dorschbisse zu übersehen |bigeyes

Spass bei Seite. Echt Schade das du das verpennt hast, Kai. Wir haben echt alles (ausser Srom, Kaltwasser etc.) versucht um Dich wachzubekommen, NO CHANCE. Ich dachte schon das Du irgendwann doch aufwachst und mir eine reinhaust, so wie ich Dich geschüttelt hab.
Aber ich ziehe den Hut vor Dir, das du das so locker weggesteckt hast. Ich glaube ich hätte den ganzen Tag geheult.

Von dieser Fahrt werde ich noch ein weilchen zähren können, danke nochmal an alle, die zum guten gelingen beigetragen haben. Damit meine ich Organisator, Kaptäin, Chauffeur und Teilnehmer #6


"Leider" muss ich ja am Wochenende schon wieder los anne olle Ostsee um mich von den Wellen wiegen zu lassen. Ich hoffe das es gut wird. Aber diese Fahrt wird schwer zu toppen sein (nicht Fisch mäßig aber vom Spass Faktor).

In diesem Sinne, allen ein straffes Seil und ne volle Pfanne!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Ihr seits doch allesamt narrisch... #d :q
> Erbsensuppe... pelziger Geschmack... ich will erst gar nicht wissen wie es auf dem Kahn, besetzt mit 30 Mann die alle Erbsensuppe gegessen haben gemüffelt hat...


 
Die Jungs können froh sein, dass ich oben gepennt habe, die unteren Räume hätte ich in kürzester Zeit unbewohnbar gemacht! Da wären selbst die Schaben tot aus den Fugen gerieselt! Die Erbsensuppe war in der Tat "durchschlagend", ich hatte das Gefühl, als hätte ich eine Mischung aus Backpulver, Hefe und fauligem Hundefutter gefressen, dem Geruch nach....

Aber die Suppe war sowas von lecker, da musste ich mir ja unbedingt zwei große Teller von reinziehen! Das hat echt gut geschmeckt...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> Hey Dirk, wir hätten die Dosis in Kai`s Schlummerbier vielleicht doch nicht so hoch setzten sollen. Vielleicht hätte er dann wenigstens in der letzten Naturköderdrift noch die Chance gehabt mit dem Leuchtstäbchen an der Rute ein paar Dorschbisse zu übersehen |bigeyes



... och nö, Bertl. Dabei hatte ich dich doch sooo nett in Erinnerung! 

Und nu machst du dich über mein 6 Stunden zu spät angebrachtes Knicklicht in dem ich im verkaterten Kopp auch noch die Schnur miteingeklebt hatte lustich. Nee, nee. 

:q


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So Freunde und Verrückte hier mal n bischen Kamerainhalt:


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

....n paar Angler und n bischen Wetter


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

und dann......


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

des Nachts und MAN BEACHTE DEN WICHTIGEN TEIL VON MISCHE..IMER!!!!! DER DERBSTE SNAPSHOT BEIM DRINKS MACHEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

....und dann und dann und dann....

Essen muss sein 
Ankunft
usw.


----------



## fishing seaman (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

und daaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn........


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Bertl schrieb:


> War aber keine Katze, sondern ne Ratte :m
> 
> 
> Hey Dirk, wir hätten die Dosis in Kai`s Schlummerbier vielleicht doch nicht so hoch setzten sollen.



Hatte ich doch richtig getippt,das das ein Nager war,hatte zwar an einen Hamster gedacht,wegen am Rad drehen,aber Ratte kommt auch hin.
:vik:
Das nächste Bier für Kai nehm ich|supergri


----------



## Dorschfutzi (4. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Hochsee freunde,

war eine schöne sonnige Fahrt mit einem sehr sauberen Schiff, mit freundlicher Besatzung.

Nur was den Fang betrift war er bei mir mit 2 Dorschen nicht berauschend, viel kleines Zeug.

 Mit diesem Schiff eine 3 Tagestour zum Gelben Riff, dass währe der Renner.

Fazit: Thyborøn ich komme wieder!!!   #h

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hatte auch nur 3 Dorsche. Und bin trotzdem zufrieden. Der Platz neben der "Pisskammer" war auch nicht der Beste. Aber das konnte mein Vergnügen nicht trüben.

Der Witz überhaupt: ich hab keine Platte bei der Tour hochkommen sehen. Gestern war ich mit 2 Kumpels an der Weser angeln - und da hakt Marc doch tatsächlich - na was? - ne Scholle!!!


----------



## Maok (4. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Die Scholle gestern war echt der Hammer!!! :q Hatte ich auch noch nich erlebt. Marc muss das Viech unbedingt noch posten! Ma sehen, ob er das hinbekommt... |rolleyes

Grüße

Maok

P.S.: Scheint ja echt ne geile Ausfahrt gewesen zu sein, freut mich für Euch!!! :m


----------



## noworkteam (4. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Hallo Hochsee freunde,
> 
> war eine schöne sonnige Fahrt mit einem sehr sauberen Schiff, mit freundlicher Besatzung.
> 
> ...


 
Das glaube ich dir auf´s Wort #h.....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Stühmper (4. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo Angler's ,

es war doch wohl ALLEN Forumteilnehmern klar - zur Zeit kaum Fisch in der Westlichen Ostsee vorhanden !

Wenn 40 Angler mit 6 !!!!! Dorschen aus dem Fanggebiet
in den Hafen kommen , und daß bei EINIGEN Kuttern am Selben Tag .......sollten WIR doch zufrieden sein .

Jeder kann an dieser Stelle lesen was so an der Küste los ist ,
und wenn ich auf Beutezug will ,dann fahr ich halt woanders hin . #d

Meine Kollegen und ich waren Sehr zufrieden ...... mit dem
Schiff , der Besatzung ,dem Bier usw .usw.......KLasse !

Stühmper/Buxtehude |gr:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

So Leude!

Die Cd mit allen Bildern (von Brassenwürgercarsten) ist bei mir angekommen!

Echt geniale Bilder macht deine Cam Carsten!#6

Wer die haben will, bitte ne PN mit Adresse an mich.
Werde die dann weiterschicken...:m

Greez Dirk


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Echt geniale Bilder macht deine Cam Carsten!#6


 
Ja, ich bin auch äußerst zufrieden mit dem Teil! Solche Bilder sind immer eine schöne Erinnerung an solch eine klasse Tour! Obwohl ich mich mit dem Knipsen dieses Mal echt zurück gehalten habe, mein Rekord liegt bei 400 Bildern auf ´ner 24 - Stunden - Tour!#6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. September 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

400 Bilder|bigeyes alter das finde ich aber echt heftig:m.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. November 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*

Hallo,

ich hole den Thread mal aus den Tiefen des Boards zurück. Gibt es wiwe schonenen neuen Termin für ne 24 Std Tour?


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. November 2008)

*AW: 24 - Stunden Tour, wer will mit??*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hole den Thread mal aus den Tiefen des Boards zurück. Gibt es wiwe schonenen neuen Termin für ne 24 Std Tour?


 
Ja, gibt es! Aber da musst du noch gaaaanz viel Geduld haben. Das ist erst im Juni 2009! Mal sehen, wer von meiner Stammbesatzung so mitfährt, aber ich denke, da ist auch noch Platz für den einen oder anderen Boardi....


----------

